# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Tabex opinie

## Kasia

Witam

Od 10 lat palę papierosy, a od roku próbuję skończyć z tym nałogiem. Raz rzuciłam, wytrzymałam miesiąc i ponownie zaczęłam palić. W zeszłym tygodniu dostałam od koleżanki tabletki Tabex, jej siostrze podobno pomogły. Mam jednak pytanie, jak należy dawkować te tabletki, ponieważ na ulotce jest opisane dawkowanie tylko na trzy dni.
Interesują mnie opinie ludzi, którzy z doświadczenia wiedzą o skuteczności tych tabletek. 
Czy te tabletki są w ogóle bezpieczne?

Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie opinie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia

Jest to preparat ułatwiający odzwyczajenie się od palenia tytoniu. Alkaloid o działaniu zbliżonym do nikotyny, pobudza o.u.n. - szczególnie ośrodki oddechowy i naczynioruchowy. Cytyzyna wiążąc się receptorami nikotynowymi zmniejsza zapotrzebowanie na nikotynę i zapobiega występowaniu objawów głodu nikotynowego. U niektórych pacjentów przyjmujących preparat w dużych dawkach mogą wystąpić: nudności, wymioty, zawroty głowy, kurcze i osłabienie mięśni.

----------

